# Aruba Dining Plan



## mcm21078 (Apr 23, 2012)

My aunt emailed me about this www.arubadining.com

She's going to Aruba in August and asked me my opinion.  Of all the restaurants on the list I have only been to Driftwood and Iguana Cantina. 

Anyone have an opinion on whether this is a good deal or not?  

Thanks


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 23, 2012)

mcm21078 said:


> My aunt emailed me about this www.arubadining.com
> 
> She's going to Aruba in August and asked me my opinion.  Of all the restaurants on the list I have only been to Driftwood and Iguana Cantina.
> 
> ...



Aruba has many wonderful restaurants but they are not included on that list.  Aqua Grill and Hostaria da Vittorio are good, but most of the others are not exceptional.  We like going to a lot of different restaurants and I would not want to be tied in to a program with mediocre restaurants.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Apr 23, 2012)

Look closely at the prices and exclusions. $117 for 3 dinners, which includes appetizer, coffee/tea and in some places , dessert.  That's $39 per dinner. At many places, you will find good entrees for $20-$25, so it might be a little pricey. I also agree that the list of restaurants is not the greatest. Aruba not only has many fine restaurants, but if you check the local papers and magazines that are in the lobby of every timeshare and hotel, you can find ads for specials and coupons. The only thing I might consider from this program would be the $50 certificates for $45 provided there are no limits.
For me personally, I would also pass as I simply could not finish an appetizer, entree and dessert at every dinner. That's also the reason I usually skip the all-inclusive places.


----------



## mcm21078 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for the input


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Apr 25, 2012)

to support Pappy Mentos (FYI - I soooo get it ).....

I would NOT do the dining plan - way too many GREAT restaurants.  the number one topic on the beach in the water,  is where did you eat last night, and where are you going next (what did you eat, how was it, etc etc.)


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 26, 2012)

Been going to Aruba for 16 years and never did the dining plan.  Check out www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com for restaurant recs.  Also, tell your Aunt that there is a free newspaper every day that she can get in the lobby of wherever she is staying.  They always have coupons and offers in there.


----------



## m61376 (May 2, 2012)

As everyone else has already posted, take the opportunity to enjoy the great restaurants and don't limit yourself to the dining plan. You'll land up spending more on the plan and many of the restaurants not on the list are just too good to miss!

Have a great trip!!


----------

